# Garmin Edge Touring



## Somebuddy (26 Sep 2013)

This is not a GPS versus paper maps debate. I searched the site for navigation and got a 5 pages of opinion on that. It is for those that do use gps on their bikes. Will this new device be better?

Anyone looking forward to the release of the new Garmin Sat Nav's for cycle touring. The Edge Touring or Edge Touring Plus. They appear to give turn by turn directions like the sat nav some may have in their cars.
I haven't done a great deal of touring yet, but when over in USA, I purchased the ACA maps which I attached to the top of my handlebar bag. My big plan for the future is to return to the states and cycle across the country. The ACA maps for that journey are £85.
I do have a garmin etrex 20, with the transam route planned out on it, but am liking the look of the new Edge Touring. Also the turn by turn navigation would be nice......... Plan B is I have a handlebar mount for my smart phone and would look to purchase a New Trent carrier IMP120D, which is an external battery charger for smart phones and tablets. It can charge a phone 5 or 6 times ( less than £28 ). Smart phone looks big and clumsy on the handlebars. Sometimes google maps doesn't work overseas when no phone signal as well as gps signal......... Talking myself into the new gadget!


----------



## srw (26 Sep 2013)

Turn by turn navigation was available on the previous generation of etrexes (Vista HCX). Units are probably still available for not stupid money.


----------



## Simon_m (26 Sep 2013)

Hi there, would the maps on your smart phone be downloaded, or would you be using, for example, google maps, live. The phone bill would be huge if that was the case. Not seen the new Edge Tourer, but I imagine it is good and tailored for that job. i use the Edge 800 and that does have directions turn by turn - sometimes lol. Also if you have a smart phone on your handlebars via a mount, there is very little protection. I used this method and when the bracket broke after a few weeks and the iphone, still in its protected case, bounced down the hill on the way to Brighton, I scraped that idea straight away. Keep the smart phone in your bag and have it for emergencies, paper and Garmin combined will get you where you want to go.

Just googled the The Edge Touring or Edge Touring Plus and it looks just like the edge 800. FYI, my heart rate monitor which came with the Edge, stopped working in less than a year, rang up Garmin and they sent out a new one free of charge. Also, like Apple products, there are no instructions with the product. There are, however, lots of info online. I'm still stuck on some things myself btw.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Sep 2013)

saw a link to an article on it on CGOAB a while back... here's the review link http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/08/garmin-touring-computer.html


----------



## Moda (29 Sep 2013)

The Edge Touring IS an Edge 800 but with different firmware.

You can download a full manual for any garmin device from the Garmin website.

Am hoping some of the features from the Touring make it to the 810 which is a popular request judging by Garmin forums


----------



## binsted (30 Sep 2013)

I would stick with e-trex, I have had two Edges now and neither has lasted the warranty period, I think they are too temperamental and fragile. For the sort of money they cosy I would expect to use them daily and get 4-5 years without problems. 

Sadly they offer a host of useful features just a pity their engineering is so fragile. I might be be a bit more impressed if Garmin gave a longer warranty period to show faith in thier product, I do not think supplying a replacement unit but only providing warranty for the unexpired period of the original product gives any sort of confidence for the consumer


----------



## Keith Oates (30 Sep 2013)

I also have a Garmin 800 that has failed and much as I liked it when it was working it will not be replaced!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beeblemaster (4 Oct 2013)

Available now on Wiggle for £179. Soooo tempted! 

My Edge 200 has been a fantastic bit of kit, but to have mapping at my finger tips as well. It would be useful for my group rides, when I sometimes feel the urge to separate and do my own thing, but don't really know where I am.... I'm doing so well to convince myself....


----------



## Moda (4 Oct 2013)

beeblemaster said:


> My Edge 200 has been a fantastic bit of kit, but to have mapping at my finger tips as well.


Been riding with an 810 and the routing has been fantastic (Garmin city navigator) on my mini tour to the south coast. Have just been able to ride and not worry about getting lost or stopping every 10 minutes to see where I am.


----------



## Somebuddy (4 Oct 2013)

Anyone who has an edge 800 series, Can you put in an sd card with usa maps on it for navigation across the pond. I'm thinking if the 800 does it then the edge touring will aswell. That would be great for my planned northern tier trip.


----------



## andym (4 Oct 2013)

Somebuddy said:


> This is not a GPS versus paper maps debate. I searched the site for navigation and got a 5 pages of opinion on that. It is for those that do use gps on their bikes. Will this new device be better?
> 
> Anyone looking forward to the release of the new Garmin Sat Nav's for cycle touring. The Edge Touring or Edge Touring Plus. They appear to give turn by turn directions like the sat nav some may have in their cars.
> I haven't done a great deal of touring yet, but when over in USA, I purchased the ACA maps which I attached to the top of my handlebar bag. My big plan for the future is to return to the states and cycle across the country. The ACA maps for that journey are £85.
> I do have a garmin etrex 20, with the transam route planned out on it, but am liking the look of the new Edge Touring. Also the turn by turn navigation would be nice......... Plan B is I have a handlebar mount for my smart phone and would look to purchase a New Trent carrier IMP120D, which is an external battery charger for smart phones and tablets. It can charge a phone 5 or 6 times ( less than £28 ). Smart phone looks big and clumsy on the handlebars. Sometimes google maps doesn't work overseas when no phone signal as well as gps signal......... Talking myself into the new gadget!



What's wrong with your existing gps? My eTrex 20 plots a route for me and tells me when I need to turn. I can either follow the pink line on the map (and an arrow appears when a turn is coming up) or a list of directions. I can also set it to display the distance to the next turn, or to sound an alarm when the turn is coming up. Apart from giving voice directions (and I don't know that any of the Garmins do that) it seems to be doing everything that an in-car sat-nav would do. Am I missing something here?

If you already have tracks of the route then autorouting isn't going to give you any particular advantage. If you want alarms/reminders you could set up POIs with proximity alarms for important junctions.

The Touring has a taller screen - which gives you more space for data fields - but otherwise isn't going to be dramatically different. It's about half the depth of the ETrex 20. Battery life is a claimed 17 hours - so you could live with a battery pack and simply charge overnight (although I'd recommend a Tecknet over a New Trent - or at least the New Trent I have requires a dedicated charger.



Somebuddy said:


> Anyone who has an edge 800 series, Can you put in an sd card with usa maps on it for navigation across the pond. I'm thinking if the 800 does it then the edge touring will as well. That would be great for my planned northern tier trip.



Something else you can easily do on your eTrex.

There's shedloads of free high-quality US mapping here:

http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/

Sorry I know I'm being a spoilsport here and what you really want is for people to tell you to spend hundreds of pounds on an another gadget.


----------



## fabregas485 (4 Oct 2013)

What is stopping someone fitting a car satnav to their bike?


----------



## Moda (4 Oct 2013)

Can't argue with an etrex for an occasional bike user especially at that price but it's a bit of a brick size wise and connectivity is pretty much nill. 
Each to there own


----------



## Moda (4 Oct 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> What is stopping someone fitting a car satnav to their bike?


Nothing I guess but powering it might be an issue


----------



## binsted (5 Oct 2013)

They are all great bits of kit when they are working, my problem is that the Edge series seems to be "fragile" with a lot of problems with cadence sensors and HRM. 

You can get free worldwide mapping on an SD card and this probably is not to the universal approval of Garmin who would like to continue taking money off you for their map cards.

E-Trex seems a bit more robust and would be my choice if longevity is important




andym said:


> What's wrong with your existing gps? My eTrex 20 plots a route for me and tells me when I need to turn. I can either follow the pink line on the map (and an arrow appears when a turn is coming up) or a list of directions. I can also set it to display the distance to the next turn, or to sound an alarm when the turn is coming up. Apart from giving voice directions (and I don't know that any of the Garmins do that) it seems to be doing everything that an in-car sat-nav would do. Am I missing something here?
> 
> If you already have tracks of the route then autorouting isn't going to give you any particular advantage. If you want alarms/reminders you could set up POIs with proximity alarms for important junctions.
> 
> ...


----------



## andym (5 Oct 2013)

Moda said:


> Can't argue with an etrex for an occasional bike user especially at that price but it's a bit of a brick size wise and connectivity is pretty much nill.
> Each to there own



I think you'll find that there are a lot of long-distance cyclists using eTrex gpses - people with lots of experience both of cycle touring and using gpses.

If you want the training/performance monitoring features of the 800-series gpses then the extra expense is probably worthwhile, but for *touring* they don't (SFAIK) offer you any more than you'd get with an eTrex.

The eTrex is certainly chunkier than the Touring models - but I'd guess that most of most of the extra bulk/weight is due to the AA batteries. So the choice boils down to a smaller svelte package which you can recharge with a power pack - vs the ability to simply pop in another set of batteries (or worst case, go into a shop and buy some non-rechargeable ones) if you run out of power. A 17-hour battery capacity is fine for day rides, but for touring it falls awkwardly short of two days riding.

Connettivity almost nil? Well if USB counts as almost nil. OK wifi would nice, if you are touring with an iOS device but the Edge Tourings don't seem to have it either.

If I didn't already have a gps I'd look long and hard at the new Touring models, but if you already have a reasonably current gps it's probably not going to be a huge leap forward - but we'll see


----------



## Somebuddy (6 Oct 2013)

Andym, Thanks very much. You've just saved me £200.


----------



## Somebuddy (6 Oct 2013)

Anybody buying one........ I don't wish to know how great it is! Ok


----------



## andym (7 Oct 2013)

Somebuddy said:


> Andym, Thanks very much. You've just saved me £200.



... and I was convinced you were going to buy one whatever anyone said.

For anyone who's interested (but be warned this is a bit gps-anorak-techno-geeky) I came across this tutorial on setting up POIs with a proximity alert (ie an elert that sounds/appears whenever you get close to a POI. So you could create a set of POIs for important junctions. He even explains how to set up a custom audio alert (although I don't know whether it works with all models). Something to while away long winter evenings.


----------



## beeblemaster (13 Oct 2013)

I got one, I just had to.  So far so good.

I went out on my lunchtime circuit (in the evening) on Thursday and halfway through I let it navigate me back home and did so successfully. I was riding in the dark, but it beeps to let you know there's a turn ahead and the unit illuminates to show you the turn, and when the turn is imminent beeps twice showing you again the path to take - and is very clear. It did try taking me on an off road trail which I didn't want to go, but re-calculated automatically when I ignored the instruction. A change in settings should prevent that from happening and keep me on (my preference) tarmac.

I had a play setting up some A to B routes and I thought it's a little slow at calculating comparing to a standard car GPS, but I guess there are bigger calculations to do than a standard car navigator as it does seem to prefer keeping you off the big A roads.  Plus it also gives you the elevation profile.

I transferred some of my favourite rides (activities) from my Edge 200 to the Touring, and these have successfully saved over, and can view them and they've also mapped correctly, it seems.

Unfortunately the weather hasn't been on my side, as I was hoping to let it navigate me around a 50 mile route today (pre-planned from GarminConnect). Time will tell, but as I say so far, I'm impressed.

Comes with SD card containing Europe mapping, 2x mounts, spare o-rings, USB cable. The owners manual is a bit of a half-hearted effort, and you figure out more yourself. Fully supported by GarminConnect (as it should), but not yet supported by Strava, but easy enough to upload the .fit file in the meantime.

It probably wouldn't appeal to anyone with an 800+ or equivalent, but seems a worthy upgrade from a 200.


----------



## Kies (13 Oct 2013)

Could you post some pics of the unit. Great write up :-)


----------



## Somebuddy (13 Oct 2013)

Great review with piccies here: http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/08/garmin-touring-computer.html


----------



## andym (13 Oct 2013)

It's interesting that you can plot a route with an elevation profile on the device. That seems like a big step forward - especially if they are using OSM mapping.


----------



## beeblemaster (14 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> Could you post some pics of the unit. Great write up :-)



Thanks, hope it's useful. Time will tell. I can't really add any pics that would be more beneficial to those on dcrainmaker, they are accurate. 

One thing I will add, I was quite surprised how after an hour of use, the battery was down to 90%, which all things being equal suggests battery lasting 10 hours max. Probably gets better with use after a few discharge/re-charge cycles, however I did a search comparing the 800/810's battery usage and it seems the 800/810 (which is apparently same hardware), uses more battery if you're riding with the map showing at all times. It makes sense I suppose, if it's constantly re-drawing maps. If you leave it on the data screen instead, this consumes less battery power. I'm assuming that while navigating and while on the data grid screen, when a turn comes up it will alert.... I'll have to see.


----------



## Moda (14 Oct 2013)

I was really worried about battery life with the 810 especially as I was using the cadence/speed and HR functionality with the map screen almost always on. I got a solid 2 days riding out of it before I felt I HAD to recharge. I think that the 17hrs Garmin quote is optimistic but 13/14hrs would be more realistic.
Obviously YMMV


----------



## RedRider (13 Mar 2014)

beeblemaster said:


> I got one, I just had to.  So far so good.
> 
> I went out on my lunchtime circuit (in the evening) on Thursday and halfway through I let it navigate me back home and did so successfully. I was riding in the dark, but it beeps to let you know there's a turn ahead and the unit illuminates to show you the turn, and when the turn is imminent beeps twice showing you again the path to take - and is very clear. It did try taking me on an off road trail which I didn't want to go, but re-calculated automatically when I ignored the instruction. A change in settings should prevent that from happening and keep me on (my preference) tarmac.
> 
> ...


I'm looking buying my first gps and was wondering how you're both finding the garmin touring. Is it coming up to scratch/expectation? Any niggles? Cheers


----------



## G3CWI (15 Mar 2014)

RedRider said:


> I'm looking buying my first gps and was wondering how you're both finding the garmin touring. Is it coming up to scratch/expectation? Any niggles? Cheers



First impressions of mine are only so-so. The manual is poor and does not really explain some of the options. For example it has three planning modes: cycling, cycle touring and mtb. Exactly how it handles each is not stated. It also has options to avoid narrow paths or unpaved tracks. Narrow paths are undefined so I don't know if I want to avoid them. 

Getting it to plan a few local journeys gave some weird routes. The shortest route between my house and office is 1.5 miles on normal roads but the Garmins best shot is over six miles : mostly in the wrong direction. I can only assume this is down to some local errors in the map base. 

I have not taken it out for a spin yet but will do is and report back.


----------



## maltloaf (15 Mar 2014)

I'm just about to upgrade my Garmin 510 to a 810 because I'm wanting some mapping and guidance now that I'm doing some longer rides. I must admit considering the touring plus but decided against because my cadence sensor wouldn't work.
Just looking around for some decent deals, but for anyone interested, pbk are doing 15% off at the moment with code SATNAV15


----------



## Peteaud (15 Mar 2014)

G3CWI said:


> First impressions of mine are only so-so. The manual is poor and does not really explain some of the options. For example it has three planning modes: cycling, cycle touring and mtb. Exactly how it handles each is not stated. It also has options to avoid narrow paths or unpaved tracks. Narrow paths are undefined so I don't know if I want to avoid them.
> 
> Getting it to plan a few local journeys gave some weird routes. The shortest route between my house and office is 1.5 miles on normal roads but the Garmins best shot is over six miles : mostly in the wrong direction. I can only assume this is down to some local errors in the map base.
> 
> I have not taken it out for a spin yet but will do is and report back.



I have been looking at these but the negatives seem to outweight the positives.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Kies (15 Mar 2014)

yes me to, my ride buddy just splashed out on the 810 , but he is almost £400 lighter 
finding it hard to justify that sort of money


----------



## Peteaud (15 Mar 2014)

Kies said:


> yes me to, my ride buddy just splashed out on the 810 , but he is almost £400 lighter
> finding it hard to justify that sort of money



Same here, in fact there is no way i am shelling out that much.

Edge 705 are still selling for silly money so the Touring seemed the answer, but so many of the reviews are negative.

That and my old 205 and simple plans always works.


----------



## G3CWI (15 Mar 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Touring seemed the answer, but so many of the reviews are negative.
> 
> .



Today was the first outing with the GET. I set it to plan a circular route of 30 miles length. It quickly planned three - with varying degrees of ascent. I selected the one with 671m ascent plonked the GET on the bike and set off. I did not check the route in any way so I took the hybrid - just in case. The GET package from Halfords comes with two mounts - handy if N>1 and N<3 (which it is in my case). Unlike the "out of box" impression, the on-bike experience was very much better. The GET has lots of nice touches. Two types of warning bleeps alert you to turns - one at a distance and the other much closer. The screen also brightens and zooms in automatically when a turn is nearby - nice. The GET comes with four mapping layers [Standard basemap, cycle map, Edge DEM map, Garmin Geocode map], I turned off all but the Cycle Map layer. I also de-cluttered the screen by disabling the elapsed time/speed function (these are always too depressing in any case).

The route started very well and it soon became clear that the GET works hard to find a quiet route - not necessarily a direct route. This is fine but is a different paradigm to a car satnav (did I really just use the word paradigm? Pat on back). The planned route was very ingenious and it showed me a new way to get to the Peak that I would never have thought of.

In most cases the turns were obvious on the screen although occasionally the auto zoom was slightly confusing. However it takes just a tap to revert to the normal display.

All went well until I missed a turn (my mistake). As I was on a circular route I wondered what the GET would do. In fact it appeared to plan an alternative that was still 30 miles long. Although it did this, the alternative was out and back along the same route rather than the more interesting original. I wondered if it would try to get me back on the original route but it didn't. I had recalculation set to automatic but for me I think manual/prompted would be a better option.

On the way back I deliberately ignored the GET and it appeared to be trying to route me to ensure that I did my full 30 miles. After 10 minutes of being ignored it said it was switching off - and did so. It must be female... The planned route was entirely on paved roads - the unit had been set to avoid unpaved roads and "narrow trails" whatever they are.

Overall I was actually quite impressed. It worked as I hoped and it did a great job. I can see it being a lot of fun this summer.

PS part of my problem trying the unit out at home was that as a default it automatically switches to night mode. This makes everything look very odd (in the light). Once I realised this and switched it to day mode, it was easier to use.

UPDATE: 
1) On closer examination I see that the Halfords pack has 3 mounts - not 2 (does this mean that I need another bike?). 
2) I have removed my Satmap mounts from both bikes and installed the Garmin mounts - which may indicate satisfaction!


----------



## wintergreen (15 Mar 2014)

I have been using the Garmin Edge Touring for a couple of months now.Its the first satnav I have owned so have nothing to compaire it with.
I have found it to be excellent when using pre planned routes which I have prepared on my computer beforehand mostly using http://cycle.travel/ which of all the routing sites I looked at seemed the easiest to use.
The directions displayed on the satnav screen are clear and easy to follow. Warning beeps let you know when you are approaching a turn and if the turn is missed the unit quickly recalculates and gets you back on track. The first couple of times I used it I plotted routs I already knew but deliberately took shortcuts/detours to see how it would respond and it did the job admirably. It was quick to recalculate the best way to get me back onto the planned route with no fuss.
As G3CWI mentioned the screen has a daytime and nighttime mode. A couple of days ago I was out on a longer ride and as it started to get dark it automaticy changed from daytime to nighttime modes which I wasnt expecting but was a nice touch
Where I have found the Edge Touring lacking is the lack of postcode search. In the options it lets you plot a route by post code but I just cant get it to work and the instructions are about as much use as a chocolate teapot.Its not really a problem but it would be a nice feature to have. (this is probably down to user error).
I am also a little dubious of its routing when left to its own devices. I said earlier the first couple of times I used it I followed routes I already knew to see how it handled detours. Once I got to my destination rather than return along the route I had planned, I told it to take me to my "home" which I had saved in destinations. It got me there but in a strange roundabout way that added maybe 3 miles to a 9 mile journey.
Overall I am happy with the Edge Touring as I will only be using it for longer rides where I dont know the route, therefore I will be planning the route on the computer before setting off. I think it will be a very usefull and positive addition this summer once I start camping again, although I will either need to buy a battery pack or convince myself its time to upgrade my front wheel to a dynamo hub so it can be charged on the move.


----------



## Peteaud (15 Mar 2014)

G3CWI said:


> Today was the first outing with the GET. I set it to plan a circular route of 30 miles length. It quickly planned three - with varying degrees of ascent. I selected the one with 671m ascent plonked the GET on the bike and set off. I did not check the route in any way so I took the hybrid - just in case. The GET package from Halfords comes with two mounts - handy if N>1 and N<3 (which it is in my case). Unlike the "out of box" impression, the on-bike experience was very much better. The GET has lots of nice touches. Two types of warning bleeps alert you to turns - one at a distance and the other much closer. The screen also brightens and zooms in automatically when a turn is nearby - nice. The GET comes with four mapping layers [Standard basemap, cycle map, Edge DEM map, Garmin Geocode map], I turned off all but the Cycle Map layer. I also de-cluttered the screen by disabling the elapsed time/speed function (these are always too depressing in any case).
> 
> The route started very well and it soon became clear that the GET works hard to find a quiet route - not necessarily a direct route. This is fine but is a different paradigm to a car satnav (did I really just use the word paradigm? Pat on back). The planned route was very ingenious and it showed me a new way to get to the Peak that I would never have thought of.
> 
> ...





wintergreen said:


> I have been using the Garmin Edge Touring for a couple of months now.Its the first satnav I have owned so have nothing to compaire it with.
> I have found it to be excellent when using pre planned routes which I have prepared on my computer beforehand mostly using http://cycle.travel/ which of all the routing sites I looked at seemed the easiest to use.
> The directions displayed on the satnav screen are clear and easy to follow. Warning beeps let you know when you are approaching a turn and if the turn is missed the unit quickly recalculates and gets you back on track. The first couple of times I used it I plotted routs I already knew but deliberately took shortcuts/detours to see how it would respond and it did the job admirably. It was quick to recalculate the best way to get me back onto the planned route with no fuss.
> As G3CWI mentioned the screen has a daytime and nighttime mode. A couple of days ago I was out on a longer ride and as it started to get dark it automaticy changed from daytime to nighttime modes which I wasnt expecting but was a nice touch
> ...





Great write ups, many thanks.


I normaly plan my rides with RWGPS anyway so probably would not use the route finding option.

As i have an old 305 all i have now is a breadcrumb trail, thats why i am looking at the GET.

If you pre plan a route on any of the route makers (TCX file) does it try to re route you to the pre planned route, or default to something else?


----------



## G3CWI (15 Mar 2014)

wintergreen said:


> Where I have found the Edge Touring lacking is the lack of postcode search.



The postcode facility is there but is oddly implemented (perhaps for licencing reasons?). You *must *have the Garmin Geocode map enabled to use the facility (or even to see the option).

Navigate to => Addresses
Country = UK
Enter City/Postal Code

...enter first part of the code
...select the number from second part from the list that appears
...enter the house number
...enter street name

Bingo!

The Garmin instructions really are rubbish.


----------



## wintergreen (15 Mar 2014)

G3CWI said:


> The postcode facility is there but is oddly implemented (perhaps for licencing reasons?). You *must *have the Garmin Geocode map enabled to use the facility (or even to see the option).
> 
> Navigate to => Addresses
> Country = UK
> ...


 
Thanks for that. I will give it a try and see if I can master it.
I dont understand why Garmin dont give a detailed instruction manual with the unit instead of dropping a few hints and leaving people to find out for themselves what it can do.


----------



## wintergreen (15 Mar 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Great write ups, many thanks.
> 
> 
> I normaly plan my rides with RWGPS anyway so probably would not use the route finding option.
> ...


 
I have been planning routes on the computer. When I have gone off route it has flashed up a warning telling me I am off route and then recalculated to get me back onto the route which I had planned on the computer.


----------



## G3CWI (16 Mar 2014)

wintergreen said:


> I have been planning routes on the computer. When I have gone off route it has flashed up a warning telling me I am off route and then recalculated to get me back onto the route which I had planned on the computer.



It's a clever device. It's so poorly described in the manual that much of its cleverness is not apparent to the purchaser. What an odd way to sell products.


----------



## G3CWI (16 Mar 2014)

Met up with a mate for our normal Sunday run. We let the GET decide on the route. It selected a cracker including some sections that were new to both of us. Selecting the "prompt before re-routing" option was a great success (see earlier comments). It was all very easy carefree cycling.

Some oddities noted:

Despite having selected paved roads only there were a couple of off-road sectors. No problem on road bikes but off-road non-the-less.
Our meeting spot is by a main road and the routes the GET planned were totally different when starting locations either side of the road were used. It was as though it did not want us to cross the main road. Very odd.

My mate was sufficiently impressed that his last comment was that he was going to buy a GET.


----------



## wintergreen (16 Mar 2014)

G3CWI said:


> It's a clever device. It's so poorly described in the manual that much of its cleverness is not apparent to the purchaser. What an odd way to sell products.


 
I tried the postcode search again today using your instructions and sure enough it worked. Many thanks for helping with that. Its a very usefull feature to have.


----------



## Doyleyburger (16 Mar 2014)

Iv had one for about 6 weeks and I do really like it, although I haven't bothered to customise the screen to my personal liking (if you can even do that on the touring? )
Can anyone tell me if your average speed is available to view on the touring?


----------



## StuAff (16 Mar 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Iv had one for about 6 weeks and I do really like it, although *I haven't bothered to customise the screen to my personal liking (if you can even do that on the touring?* )
> *Can anyone tell me if your average speed is available to view on the touring?*


I'm an Edge 705 owner, but not that different....in your options settings you'll have one that lets you change the data field settings for each page- how many items, and what they display. 
Frank Kinlan's excellent FAQ for the 800 (same software in most respect) will set you right http://frank.kinlan.co.uk/garmin-edge-800/dummies-guide-to-the-garmin-edge-800/


----------



## wintergreen (16 Mar 2014)

Settings > trip pages > map > map data fields. from there you can choose what is displayed when navigating.


----------



## AlanW (16 Mar 2014)

Taking into consideration that I already use the Edge 200, a Etrex HCx and a Oregon 450 its fair to say that I have a good understanding of Garmin GPS units. But I'll admit to being somewhat disappointed with my (6 week old) Touring Plus. The main and sole reason that I purchased this gps unit was the wonderful idea of the "Round Routing" function, however in the real world this function is rubbish IMHO! Unless of course you like doing figure of eight loops and going over the same roads a number of times in one ride just to make the miles up. To me a round route is exactly that, a route that starts at point A, does a circular route of x miles and then returns you back to point A and not zig zaging all over the shop just for the hell of it.

To make matters worse the OE cycle mapping is an absolute nightmare, but I have since loaded OSM maps onto the same SD card and disabled the other mapping other than the base map. Its much better, in saying that it still has its moments, but still much better than the OE cycle mapping IMHO.

It would also have been beneficial to be able to view the various "round route" options prior to riding them, but this isn't possible. Yes, you can zoom out to see a small scale map of the proposed route, but not in enough detail to fully understand where it is proposing to send you. You cannot download them either, or at least not until you have ridden them, which is a bit late then really?

On the plus side (no pun intended) the loading of pre planned .gpx files is very quick and easy and will then follow the route giving you turn by turn directions etc. TIP - disable the auto recalculation and also the auto zoom functions. I have mine set at around 0.2 miles and I leave it at that.

The "Take Me To" function is also pretty rubbish when using the OE cycle mapping as it defaults to trying to find specific cycle lanes and cycle tracks, often trying to take you miles out of your way to locate one. Once again its much better with the OSM maps loaded, but rather oddly it is still very insistent and you taking U turns? 

The only disadvantage that I have noticed using the OSM mapping is that the elevation page no longer appears, but that's no great shakes really. To make matters worse, with current deals on the 800 at the moment making it near enough the same price as the Touring Plus, I wished that I had bought one of those now.


----------



## AlanW (16 Mar 2014)

Oh and you might like this tip as well - HERE


----------



## Binka (16 Mar 2014)

I've just ordered one.

Most of the niggles people seem to have with it concern the "take me to" function as many say the route it plots can be obscure. Ive no interest in that function. I want to be able to map a route online, transfer it to the device and then have the device navigate me round the route.

I've currently got an old etrex legend. Which does do that, but no map, no beeps before the turn and is the most un user friendly interface I've come across. I'm hoping the edge touring will be simpler to use.


----------



## G3CWI (17 Mar 2014)

I checked the route that the GET took me on yesterday. It used two unpaved paths. Sure enough on the OSM website they were not classified. I corrected them (quick and easy). The next map update will be right.


----------



## G3CWI (17 Mar 2014)

AlanW said:


> The only disadvantage that I have noticed using the OSM mapping is that the elevation page no longer appears, but that's no great shakes really.



That's odd. I'm using OSM and getting elevation data for routes. Which elevation page are you missing?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Mar 2014)

Think I'll stick with my Etrex 20 and bikehike for now. Playing with plotaroute.com for automated circular route planning though it is too soon to tell if I will stick with it.


----------



## G3CWI (17 Mar 2014)

Used the GET A to B routing today on my commute. I realise that readers may not know Macclesfield but even so, they may spot a slight oddity with the route. The sad thing was that the calculated route was not even nice. I am at a loss to understand the choice and equally at a loss to understand why I cycled it


----------



## wintergreen (17 Mar 2014)

G3CWI said:


> View attachment 40123
> 
> 
> Used the GET A to B routing today on my commute. I realise that readers may not know Macclesfield but even so, they may spot a slight oddity with the route. The sad thing was that the calculated route was not even nice. I am at a loss to understand the choice and equally at a loss to understand why I cycled it


 
I can only guess thats why they call it an Edge Touring. Big emphasis on the touring .


----------



## RedRider (17 Mar 2014)

Thanks very much to all those adding ongoing reviews/experiences, they're really helpful.


Binka said:


> I've just ordered one.
> 
> Most of the niggles people seem to have with it concern the "take me to" function as many say the route it plots can be obscure. Ive no interest in that function. * I want to be able to map a route online, transfer it to the device and then have the device navigate me round the route*.
> 
> I've currently got an old etrex legend. Which does do that, but no map, no beeps before the turn and is the most un user friendly interface I've come across. I'm hoping the edge touring will be simpler to use.


Thinking along these lines too, with beeps and snazzy road layout to look at. The GET seems to do this at a price point I can justify. My only issue is I may need to get a new laptop/ android device with USB to transfer routes to the Garmin and read data from rides. Apparently it's not compatible with me iPad. Bloody Apple/Garmin!


----------



## AlanW (17 Mar 2014)

G3CWI said:


> That's odd. I'm using OSM and getting elevation data for routes. Which elevation page are you missing?



The coloured page that up dates as you ride. You normally have three mains screens, the map showing, the timer page showing and the green coloured elevation data. When I'm using OSM maps that third page does not show? Perhaps I need to "enable" one of the other mapping pages in order to get it to view?


----------



## G3CWI (17 Mar 2014)

Not content with the GET's_ magical mystery tour_ on the way to work (not to be repeated) I planned my own route home. Garmin Connect crashed on my work PC so I used Bikeroute Toaster. That worked really well although the map base is not as good as Google Maps for showing cycling options. I cycled the route home (via a long detour) easily. The user interface is slightly different in this mode and some different bleeps were emitted when I strayed. In this mode your progress is recorded which gave rise to some new messages regarding auto-pause. It was a success though.

Once home I planned a more interesting route using Google maps on Gamin Connect. I can't see how to reverse a course on the GET though so I had to store the route twice in opposite directions. I imagine I have missed the reverse option somewhere?

More reports to follow.


----------



## G3CWI (17 Mar 2014)

AlanW said:


> The coloured page that up dates as you ride.



Ahh, not seen them. I don't record my route on the GET so I guess they don't appear for me. Sorry I cant help on that one.


----------



## AlanW (17 Mar 2014)

G3CWI said:


> Ahh, not seen them. I don't record my route on the GET so I guess they don't appear for me. Sorry I cant help on that one.



Ignore me, I'm talking bollocks as I had the elevation function disabled in the main menu!  I have just tried it with it now enabled and it works fine with OSM as well as the OE cycle mapping.....doh!


----------



## G3CWI (18 Mar 2014)

Designed a new route to work, ported it to the GET and rode it today. Some observations:

I have now turned off the off the prompt for recalculate function and have just set it to off. It was going off too frequently when I was just a few metres to the side of the planned route. The GET positioning is good enough for it to realise that you are not using a shared pavement path on the other side of the road.

It plays a little tune when you finish your route.


----------



## Binka (19 Mar 2014)

Mine Edge Tour has arrived. Am slightly stuck though.

I've got a gpx file on my laptop, plugged the Garmin into the laptop. Right clicked on the gpx file on the laptop and went to "send to" in the list of options it said Garmin Edge Tour so I selected that. Got a little bar wizz along on the screen and then it said it was sent.

Gant find it on the device though. Where should it be? I've gone into courses and it says there's no saved courses. Have tried exporting the files again via Garmin Basecamp and it says those files already exist.


----------



## wintergreen (19 Mar 2014)

Binka said:


> Mine Edge Tour has arrived. Am slightly stuck though.
> 
> I've got a gpx file on my laptop, plugged the Garmin into the laptop. Right clicked on the gpx file on the laptop and went to "send to" in the list of options it said Garmin Edge Tour so I selected that. Got a little bar wizz along on the screen and then it said it was sent.
> 
> Gant find it on the device though. Where should it be? I've gone into courses and it says there's no saved courses. Have tried exporting the files again via Garmin Basecamp and it says those files already exist.


 
If you are using windows. Open the Garmin from my computer and then open the Garmin folder. You should see a folder named "new files" drag and drop (or copy paste) your .gpx file into there.


----------



## Binka (19 Mar 2014)

Just tried that WinterGreen. I get a bar saying "moving to garmin", then a message saying 100% complete but I can't find it on my garmin.

Edit - scrap that, it's appeared now. Thanks.


----------



## Binka (21 Mar 2014)

Just done my first ride using it and I'm impressed so far.

Gt the gpx file for the route I'd pre-mapped on it. Selected it and off I went. I ride a recumbent trike and had the device by my feet at the end of the trike. I could still see it well enough to see my speed. It was a bit harder to see the map but as you get to a junction the unit beeps at you to give you a heads up, it also automatically zooms in at this point and then I could see it fine. I might look at trying to attach it to my mirror stem. Perfect navigation the whole way. I actually turned back early as the wind was killing me. Wasn't sure what the unit would do but as I was button pressing I found an option for "return to start". So selected that and was then given the option of returning via the way I'd come or the most direct route.


----------



## G3CWI (22 Mar 2014)

A new observation>

There are no audible turn alerts when following a downloaded course in 3D mapping mode . Also the screen "light-up" mode seems to be on more so I'm guessing that the battery will flatten faster.

I have yet to discover how to reverse a course. Any suggestions?


----------



## wintergreen (22 Mar 2014)

I didnt even know there was a 3d mapping mode so cant help you there sorry


----------



## roundisland (24 Mar 2014)

I had two Garmin Edge touring units both failed and had to go back...... they kept freezing so couldn't be trusted. I have reverted back to maps for now


----------



## dr snuggles (24 Mar 2014)

I've just ordered one so this thread is invaluable. I'm sure I'll be doing my very level best to keep it going with a barrage of "how to's". Also using it in a few weeks for a small tour so I'll let everybody know how it does.


----------



## G3CWI (27 Mar 2014)

A new firmware version was release a few days ago.


----------



## G3CWI (30 Mar 2014)

Did a longer ride with the GET yesterday. Some oddities noted.

I downloaded a route and put it on the GET. All was well at the beginning but halfway through it somehow did not notice that I had made the required turn. It continued to show the course but stopped further navigation. I stopped the GET and reloaded the course but it refused to let me start the course halfway through. Annoying.

On the way back I needed to get a move on to catch a train. At this point I wanted the GET to plan a fast route. Of course it kept planning scenic routes which was tiresome (physically and mentally). I decided to ignore it and follow the road signs for a while after which I recalculated the route. That work okay.

On the way back it did not record my journey for some reason - probably my fault. I thought that when I selected RIDE it would also start the logging but it didn't on the occasion.

Overall it was pretty successful. It followed the downloaded course and gave clear instructions. I did miss a couple of turns but it was immediately obvious - which is all I could ask really.


----------



## Binka (30 Mar 2014)

G3CWI, I had the same this weekend where it didnt register I'd made a turn. I carried on which was ok as I knew the route. Screen was saying something like " travelling west along x road" but made no attempt to navigate.

After about ten minutes it seemed to work out what was happening and started navigating again.


----------



## G3CWI (30 Mar 2014)

Binka said:


> After about ten minutes it seemed to work out what was happening and started navigating again.



I will try to be more patient next time.


----------



## fixedfixer (31 Mar 2014)

Slightly off topic, I have a Garmin Dakota 20 and I have found that the best option for cycle navigation is to use the 'avoid highways' setting. This helped prevent it taking me on busy A roads.


----------



## Binka (4 Apr 2014)

Right, well its been really annoying me today. Plotted a route on MapmyRide and sent it to the unit. Set off and all was good. Got to a junction which wasn't a road. Couldn't go down it. Now that's not the Garmin's fault as I'd plotted the route. I kind of knew the area so went a different way. Garmin just says "off course" and kind of goes into sleep mode with a dark screen. I got back on the route but the Garmin didn't seem to realise. I had to stop my ride and save it. Then go back to saved routes and select the route - it then started ok from where I was.

2 miles down the road and I know I need to go straight on. Garmin wants me to turn left, go 5m do a u turn and come back down the road I'm on. So I ignore Garmin (again this wasn't the units fault), but I'd assume once I was back on course it would pick it up again - it didn't.

Another mile down the road and I'm lost. The route I've plotted again isn't a road but a farm track behind a locked gate. So I ask the Garmin to take me back to my home address. It still wanted to go down this farm track which isn't a public right of way. Maybe it shares the same mapping software as MapMyRide? I tried all sorts but could not get it to plot me a route home which actually went on public roads. If I hadn't known the area I'd have been stuffed.

It was so annoyed that I wasn't going the route it had selected for me it kept switching itself off on the way home.

It seems to work ok if you stick 100% to the route you've inputted put otherwise it has a bit of a meltdown.


----------



## dr snuggles (10 Apr 2014)

Just used mine in anger for the first time.I loaded the route from Gateshead to kirkby Stephen had to restart it 3 times throughout the day. Rerouting is a joke so turned that off. If you leave the route for a second it flips out even if you rejoin sometimes it just won't play anymore. I've been arguing with it all day cos it's been telling me to make a u turn even when I'm clearly on the route. Thank God the w2w is well signposted. I've changed a few things and I'll give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## wintergreen (10 Apr 2014)

I have never had any problems with it flipping out when I have gone off route, it recalculated and adjusted things to get me back onto the set route without any moaning.
Although I have yet to try it with the recent firmware update, maybe I will find things have changed and not for the better.


----------



## dr snuggles (10 Apr 2014)

wintergreen said:


> I have never had any problems with it flipping out when I have gone off route, it recalculated and adjusted things to get me back onto the set route without any moaning.
> Although I have yet to try it with the recent firmware update, maybe I will find things have changed and not for the better.


There may be an element of stupidity on my behalf. I neglected to mention that! It has been very odd at times though. As I came out of Bowes clearly on the correct route it just kept telling me to do a u turn for miles. Did the same on the way up to tan hill and there was only one route. I have the latest firmware on it.


----------



## dr snuggles (11 Apr 2014)

Had a great day with it today until I stopped for a coffee. It lost the plot a bit telling me I was off course then I was to continue to main street for about 10 mile then it rectified itself in the most obscure of places! It was however still following the route the whole while. All in all it did a pretty good job today. I disabled the city navigator map I have and used the OSM that was pre installed. I reckon it likes that better.


----------



## Pikey (12 Apr 2014)

fixedfixer said:


> Slightly off topic, I have a Garmin Dakota 20 and I have found that the best option for cycle navigation is to use the 'avoid highways' setting. This helped prevent it taking me on busy A roads.



Dakota 20 ftw. It might have a crappy bike mount but I loves mine I do.


----------



## Peteaud (12 Apr 2014)

Would like to get a GET, but me thinks the issues are making it no better than my old and trusty 205.


----------



## fixedfixer (12 Apr 2014)

@Pikey I've had my Dakota 20 for a while. I'm using the GB os maps for walking and the open source for biking. It is great for following a track but I don't trust it to do routing.


----------



## Pikey (12 Apr 2014)

fixedfixer said:


> @Pikey I've had my Dakota 20 for a while. I'm using the GB os maps for walking and the open source for biking. It is great for following a track but I don't trust it to do routing.


Yes I use the open maps for biking, no probs there!
Tbh I generally do all of the route planning at home on the computer then just put it on the D20.

Have used the routing on the unit once or twice by dropping a pin and routing to it, that worked ok.

If the GET took aa batteries, I might be tempted.


----------



## Pikey (12 Apr 2014)

fixedfixer said:


> @Pikey I've had my Dakota 20 for a while. I'm using the GB os maps for walking and the open source for biking. It is great for following a track but I don't trust it to do routing.


Yes I use the open maps for biking, no probs there!
Tbh I generally do all of the route planning at home on the computer then just put it on the D20.

Have used the routing on the unit once or twice by dropping a pin and routing to it, that worked ok.

If the GET took aa batteries, I might be tempted.


----------



## Danny (17 Apr 2014)

Do the Garmin Tourer maps know about NCN routes or do you have to plot them in?


----------



## RedRider (17 Apr 2014)

Danny said:


> Do the Garmin Tourer maps know about NCN routes or do you have to plot them in?


They're not on the machine already but if you look at a website like ridewithgps for example, you'll find other people have already plotted/uploaded NCN routes/rides and you can easily download them to your device using a USB attachment.


----------



## Danny (17 Apr 2014)

RedRider said:


> They're not on the machine already but if you look at a website like ridewithgps for example, you'll find other people have already plotted/uploaded NCN routes/rides and you can easily download them to your device using a USB attachment.


Thanks.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Apr 2014)

Halfords have the GET for £179.99 as a bundle deal.

GET with an out front mount, the normal mounts and a case.

so mine is now charging 

My trusty old 205 will be used by Mrs Aud, or if the GET screws up by me again.

time will see.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Apr 2014)

1st ride out with it today.

Apart from one niggle, the turn by turn need to be sooner i am pretty happy with it.


----------



## Peteaud (20 Apr 2014)

one thing i didnt get was the auto zoom in at junctions







Is this a setting?


----------



## wintergreen (20 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> one thing i didnt get was the auto zoom in at junctions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You can change the auto zoom setting but I cant remember offhand how to do it and havent got my GET with me at the moment.


----------



## RedRider (20 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> one thing i didnt get was the auto zoom in at junctions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Press the 'tools' icon on the home screen, press 'trip pages', press 'map' and you'll see an 'auto zoom' on/off option.

I have to say, the whole set-up isn't very intuitive. i've been using the GET for two weeks - my first experience of satnav/GPS - and it's taking a while but gradually, slowly, it's revealing itself as a great bit of kit. There's been a few frustrating moments tho!


----------



## Banjo (20 Apr 2014)

I am sorely tempted by one of these. One worry I have is the run time of 15 hours. Some of my days rides are up to 13 hours but I guess you stop it at cafes or other stops to save power?

As the battery gets older I wonder if it will still last a full day.


----------



## Peteaud (20 Apr 2014)

RedRider said:


> Press the 'tools' icon on the home screen, press 'trip pages', press 'map' and you'll see an 'auto zoom' on/off option.
> 
> I have to say, the whole set-up isn't very intuitive. i've been using the GET for two weeks - my first experience of satnav/GPS - and it's taking a while but gradually, slowly, it's revealing itself as a great bit of kit. There's been a few frustrating moments tho!



Its set to on.

did the route with RWGPS and saved as a TCX file and all is well as i get the bottom of the screen turn right, turn left etc, ive got the dist to go set as well but it does not zoom in.

It might be as ive done the route with a non garmin application.


----------



## dr snuggles (20 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Its set to on.
> 
> did the route with RWGPS and saved as a TCX file and all is well as i get the bottom of the screen turn right, turn left etc, ive got the dist to go set as well but it does not zoom in.
> 
> It might be as ive done the route with a non garmin application.



Nah it's not that I used mine while I was away last week and plotted all the routes using RWGPS as TCX files. I was getting the zoom function most of the time, but not all of the time mind! It looks very much like the GET is a constant learning curve. I also found that 15 hrs may be a little generous as it looked pretty low after about 7 hrs to me!
I'd like to know. When stopping for a while can you switch it off and go back to the ride where you left off? ie still recording the data. I was keeping it running while getting a coffee cos I was scared I was going to lose everything.


----------



## Peteaud (20 Apr 2014)

dr snuggles said:


> Nah it's not that I used mine while I was away last week and plotted all the routes using RWGPS as TCX files. I was getting the zoom function most of the time, but not all of the time mind! It looks very much like the GET is a constant learning curve. I also found that 15 hrs may be a little generous as it looked pretty low after about 7 hrs to me!
> I'd like to know. When stopping for a while can you switch it off and go back to the ride where you left off? ie still recording the data. I was keeping it running while getting a coffee cos I was scared I was going to lose everything.



I think if you turn it off then you would need to restart the timer and then get separate rides logged.


----------



## dr snuggles (20 Apr 2014)

Yes that's what I suspect and exactly what I would like to avoid! I'd like to continue recording the same ride.


----------



## Peteaud (20 Apr 2014)

dr snuggles said:


> Yes that's what I suspect and exactly what I would like to avoid! I'd like to continue recording the same ride.


The only thing i can think of is an external battery pack, or maybe solar usb charger??


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2014)

Banjo said:


> I am sorely tempted by one of these. One worry I have is the run time of 15 hours. Some of my days rides are up to 13 hours but I guess you stop it at cafes or other stops to save power?
> 
> As the battery gets older I wonder if it will still last a full day.


It can be charged as it runs- on rides of that length I use a USB battery pack with my 705 to make sure it'll last, particularly as backlight/mapping/switching between screens/low temperatures all take their toll. The battery is replaceable, new ones are widely available- not quite as straightforward as on a 705 but still looks pretty easy to do.


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I think if you turn it off then you would need to restart the timer and then get separate rides logged.


If it's like the 705, and I have no reason to assume it isn't, shutting down with a ride recording live preserves your data but will start a new lap.


----------



## Peteaud (20 Apr 2014)

StuAff said:


> If it's like the 705, and I have no reason to assume it isn't, shutting down with a ride recording live preserves your data but will start a new lap.



If you re start it, would it not screw up the navigation as the start point is already passed?


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> If you re start it, would it not screw up the navigation as the start point is already passed?


Nope. If you're following a track or route, the pink line trail will be alive and kicking when you power up again. Powering the Edge on/off and resetting are distinctly different. Remember that 'laps' as far as the machine is concerned are just parts of a ride, they don't relate to physical location in any way. I know of people who've had the auto lap function set to every mile....


----------



## dr snuggles (20 Apr 2014)

StuAff said:


> Nope. If you're following a track or route, the pink line trail will be alive and kicking when you power up again. Powering the Edge on/off and resetting are distinctly different. Remember that 'laps' as far as the machine is concerned are just parts of a ride, they don't relate to physical location in any way. I know of people who've had the auto lap function set to every mile....



So all that said it would still be recording from where it left off? ie stop and turn off half way through a 70 mile route then turn back on again to complete the last half. Does it then show total time etc for the full 70 mile?


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2014)

dr snuggles said:


> So all that said it would still be recording from where it left off? ie stop and turn off half way through a 70 mile route then turn back on again to complete the last half. Does it then show total time etc for the full 70 mile?


Yes, it does indeed.
To reinforce the point, this was one recording, not multiple rides stitched together, and the Edge was powered down two or three times....


----------



## dr snuggles (20 Apr 2014)

Just by simply going back to the map and starting to record again?


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2014)

dr snuggles said:


> Just by simply going back to the map and starting to record again?


Yup. Mapping's got nothing to do with ride recording. You can stop navigation or load up a new route to follow, and continue recording with no effect on the track.


----------



## dr snuggles (20 Apr 2014)

Great stuff. I'm out tomorrow so I'll give it a bash. 
Cheers.


----------



## Peteaud (20 Apr 2014)

StuAff said:


> Yup. Mapping's got nothing to do with ride recording. You can stop navigation or load up a new route to follow, and continue recording with no effect on the track.



I guess auto power down would work the same way.


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I guess auto power down would work the same way.


705s don't have that, but wouldn't have thought it made a difference.


----------



## G3CWI (21 Apr 2014)

I am finding the updated software on my GET to be a lot better. It has behaved well recently doing pretty much what i would have hoped for. I still struggle to understand why Garmin cannot write a decent set of instructions.


----------



## Binka (22 Apr 2014)

Has anyone worked out how to get total miles travelled into one of the display data fields?

I currently have mph in one and direction in the other. I'd like to get rid of direction and have distance travelled instead.


----------



## Peteaud (22 Apr 2014)

Binka said:


> Has anyone worked out how to get total miles travelled into one of the display data fields?
> 
> I currently have mph in one and direction in the other. I'd like to get rid of direction and have distance travelled instead.


Settings, trip, timer.

Select field to change

go through and select optiion

press tick


----------



## Binka (3 May 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## web_champ (28 May 2014)

G3CWI said:


> The postcode facility is there but is oddly implemented (perhaps for licencing reasons?). You *must *have the Garmin Geocode map enabled to use the facility (or even to see the option).
> 
> Navigate to => Addresses
> Country = UK
> ...


Hi. I get to Addresses OK, then the next screen is "In what state or province is the address?
Enter state/province.

I am in the UK....any advice please?


----------



## Geoff Crowther (2 Jul 2014)

Just picked up on this thread folks and many thanks for lots of hints an' tips. 
Bought a GET a couple of weeks back. I DO like it but having quite few teething problems.
Do you find more difficulties if you use ridewithgps rather than Garmin Connect? Had loads of issues today, especially stopping the turn by turn instructions. I knew where I was but could have been problematic in a strange area.


----------



## e-rider (1 Nov 2014)

I have an Edge Touring question - I realized today (to my disappointment) that I can only save two courses onto my Edge touring at any one time - is this correct? It didn't seem to matter how long the courses were, just two were allowed. If I tried to save three courses it would delete one. Surely this can't be right?


----------



## wintergreen (1 Nov 2014)

e-rider said:


> I have an Edge Touring question - I realized today (to my disappointment) that I can only save two courses onto my Edge touring at any one time - is this correct? It didn't seem to matter how long the courses were, just two were allowed. If I tried to save three courses it would delete one. Surely this can't be right?


That doesn't sound right at all. I have around dozen courses on mine and that's after I have deleted some.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2014)

e-rider said:


> I have an Edge Touring question - I realized today (to my disappointment) that I can only save two courses onto my Edge touring at any one time - is this correct? It didn't seem to matter how long the courses were, just two were allowed. If I tried to save three courses it would delete one. Surely this can't be right?


my garmin edges went through something similar back in September.... I could only get 6 courses on to the edge 200 and 9 onto the edge 500... 2 weeks later and both let me happily save more to them! 
I think it could have been a cable issue. Both will charge with a non Garmin cable but only the edge 500 will connect to the PC 'properly' in data mode with a non-garmin cable. I have switched back to using only a garmin cable and both are happy again (at the moment)... go figure!


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Nov 2014)

fabregas485 said:


> What is stopping someone fitting a car satnav to their bike?



It didnt stop me. It was great for listening to Music and books.



View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=itqoKZUZtXE


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Nov 2014)

RedRider said:


> Thanks very much to all those adding ongoing reviews/experiences, they're really helpful.
> 
> Thinking along these lines too, with beeps and snazzy road layout to look at. The GET seems to do this at a price point I can justify. My only issue is I may need to get a new laptop/ android device with USB to transfer routes to the Garmin and read data from rides. Apparently it's not compatible with me iPad. Bloody Apple/Garmin!



I am doing exactly the same thing. I pads are useless as far as i am concerned. I have just ordered a new Samsung Galaxy 7 for use with my GET and for touring.


----------



## Somebuddy (1 Nov 2014)

For those pondering about a Garmin Edge Touring. I was out with some guys from CC Eccose and was told that Halfords were doing them with an out front cycle mount and a protective case for £180. So I took a look online and for some unknown reason, I got a big discount on top of that - £161.99. Reserved it at a store in Edinburgh as I was travelling through to Edn Bicycle Coop to trial a Koga Miyata.......... I digress. Just now I tried again online to see if it was a flook.
It has gone up in price by £9, but is still showing discount of £19 which makes it £170.99. Now I need to reread all 6 pages here to find any tips on its use.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (1 Nov 2014)

Somebuddy said:


> For those pondering about a Garmin Edge Touring. I was out with some guys from CC Eccose and was told that Halfords were doing them with an out front cycle mount and a protective case for £180. So I took a look online and for some unknown reason, I got a big discount on top of that - £161.99. Reserved it at a store in Edinburgh as I was travelling through to Edn Bicycle Coop to trial a Koga Miyata.......... I digress. Just now I tried again online to see if it was a flook.
> It has gone up in price by £9, but is still showing discount of £19 which makes it £170.99. Now I need to reread all 6 pages here to find any tips on its use.


There's a 10% discount at Halfords this weekend. If you want one, buy it quick.


----------



## e-rider (1 Nov 2014)

Geoff Crowther said:


> There's a 10% discount at Halfords this weekend. If you want one, buy it quick.


I got mine for £164 not from Halfords - it's about the going rate online


----------



## e-rider (1 Nov 2014)

wintergreen said:


> That doesn't sound right at all. I have around dozen courses on mine and that's after I have deleted some.


it appears that many people have this same problem after checking other forums, but I found a fix, or at least someone else did and it works for me:
so it appears that if you make several courses in a short space of time and in one session on Garmin connect they will not all load up, but courses created on separate days or at least in different sessions will all load up - this sounds like a software bug that has been about for a long time and Garmin has done little about it - funny that not everyone seems to suffer from it. Anyway, hopefully this info will help someone else who encounters this problem


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Nov 2014)

Can you attach a GET to a Samsung Galaxy tab 3 mini?

If not , how do you store several days ride on the GET


----------



## Cringles (4 Nov 2014)

I've been thinking of getting one of these for my trips around Ireland. I feel more comfortable having a GPS as backup. I've never attempted to read a map before :O So many mixed reviews on various sites, though most date back to 2013, which I'm sure the OS has been updated & works better. Is there much of a different between the standard & plus version? Halfords still seems to be the cheapest to pick one up.


----------



## snorri (5 Nov 2014)

Cringles said:


> I've never attempted to read a map before


Maps are great, well worth studying map reading, along with a pocket compass they usually get you where you want to go.
After the second time of not being able to find my campsite when returning in the dark from city centre ramblings in a foreign country I bought a Garmin Etrex, and that's all I use it for. Never felt the need to upgrade to anything more sophisticated.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Nov 2014)

I have never attempted to read a map before.

I just cannot believe that.


----------



## Cringles (10 Nov 2014)

I've just never been in the position that I need one. But I suppose I better start. Just any old map or is there a certain scale that you recommend? I don't even recall learning to read a map in school. Would have been handier than teaching us the recorder!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

Cringles said:


> I've just never been in the position that I need one. But I suppose I better start. Just any old map or is there a certain scale that you recommend? I don't even recall learning to read a map in school. *Would have been handier than teaching us the recorder!*


Certainly. 

Get hold of an ordnance survey map in the orange or pink series, preferably orange of an area you know really well. Look at the index and try to remember the symbols and then compare it to what you know and what is on the map. Their detail is amazing in the UK. To the point where if a path or bridleway runs alongside a wall or field boundary, the map will tell you exactly which side of that wall it runs. The orange series is 1:25,000 and very detailed. The pink is 1:50,000 and whilst it had the same level of detail it can be a touch harder to use unless you have a lot of experience following them from a walking point of view. I find them completely and utterly fascinating.


----------



## Cringles (10 Nov 2014)

Thanks, Just need to see if I need an Ireland or UK map for Northern Ireland now. An Island of Ireland map would be ideal, as I intent to cycle from top to bottom next year.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

Cringles said:


> Thanks, Just need to see if I need an Ireland or UK map for Northern Ireland now. An Island of Ireland map would be ideal, as I intent to cycle from top to bottom next year.


Last time I needed to use the Irish ordnance survey to the detail of finding the exact location of a four path to go mountaineering, I found them to be a little less exact that the uk os ones to the point that a power station was more than a mile out of place on the map. B by the time we had sorted out the problem and located the unsigned footpath it was too late in the day to do the planned walk (it was winter with very limited daylight hours)... They may be better now...


----------



## Cringles (10 Nov 2014)

That's why I was opting for a GPS haha. Even using google maps for some routes, there's so many sacred roads in this country! I was once pushing my bike up a weird path, thinking it was just a farmers land. I came out the other side at Dundrum castle. Definitely a massive surprise, but pretty sure that path is on no map.


----------



## andym (10 Nov 2014)

1:25,000 and 1:50,000 maps are great, but for cycle touring probably 1:200,000 maps represent the best trade-off between detail, coverage and weight (although if you're on a day-ride or short tour, 1:50,000 maps are ideal). The usefulness of particular scales also depends a lot on the density of the road network - if you plan on travelling somewhere with a dense road network then a more detailed map is a good idea.

Of course if you have a GPS then you can have all the maps you want and zoom in to get the extra detail if you need it. It's still a good idea to carry a traditional map as it's much easier to get an overview with a traditional map than to scroll around on a little screen.

When it comes to reading the map it's worth looking out for certain information: scenic roads, major roads, chevrons that indicate the steepness of a hill, and (if you are going to somewhere with big hills the altitude of mountain passes etc). Contour lines are also useful.

If you do get a GPS and you use it for autorouting always check whether what it is telling you makes sense.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

andym said:


> 1:25,000 and 1:50,000 maps are great, but for cycle touring probably 1:200,000 maps represent the best trade-off between detail, coverage and weight


I was simply referring to looking at a map for the first time and learning to read it and understand the information available... rather than trying to cycle using one for the first time... nothing more


----------



## Zofo58 (11 Nov 2014)

I use the Garmin Montana for hillwalking, motorcycle touring and cycling. I've purchased the OS mapping for Ireland and Northern Ireland and Garmin Mapping for Europe. I found it a bit complicated with all the different modes in the beginning, but it works really well for all these activities. I put it in the map sleeve on my handlebar bag. You can connect a HRM but it does not record the readings.


----------

